# Anyone in Southern KY or Nashville TN area?



## Haint (Sep 28, 2010)

I would love to get together with some haunters who would be interested in MNT. Is there anybody out there?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You might look up or PM PeeWeePinson or some of the other Tenn. haunters  I know there's a good haunt in Johnson City (the Haunted Woods on Cemetery Lane), but we have a few haunters from your neck of the woods from both Kentucky and from Tennessee.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Hey Haint! I am in Clarksville and would absolutely LOVE to get a group together for a M&T!


----------

